# Whirpool jacuzzi tub....possible check valve leak??



## Brett8838 (Jul 27, 2010)

I was wondering can help me out with a leak that I had from my jacuzzi tub into my first floor living room. First, I went to get in the tub to cool off and filled the tub up almost 3/4 of the way and my wife started yelling up to me that it was leaking through the ceiling. I ran downstairs to see a waterfall coming through my can light and ceiling fan. I was able to catch most of the water and get the drywall cutout. The next day we re-created the problem, and it leaked again but we had it under control. My father-in-law has been in the construction business for about 25 years but is not a plumber by trade. He was able to see that a check valve wasn't fully shut and that he needed to turn it to engage the spring loaded feature. My questions are:

1. Is that possible for a check valve to leak that much water especially when the problem occurred I wasn't running the jets??
2. Is this something that should be checked before using the tub?
3. To be safe that this doesnt happen again should the valve need to be replaced?

I appreciate any help I can get with this issue before the new drywall goes up.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

A Licensed Plumber can help you, its how we make a living. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Brett8838 said:


> I was wondering can help me out with a leak that I had from my jacuzzi tub into my first floor living room. First, I went to get in the tub to cool off and filled the tub up almost 3/4 of the way and my wife started yelling up to me that it was leaking through the ceiling. I ran downstairs to see a waterfall coming through my can light and ceiling fan. I was able to catch most of the water and get the drywall cutout. The next day we re-created the problem, and it leaked again but we had it under control. My father-in-law has been in the construction business for about 25 years but is not a plumber by trade. He was able to see that a check valve wasn't fully shut and that he needed to turn it to engage the spring loaded feature. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Is that possible for a check valve to leak that much water especially when the problem occurred I wasn't running the jets??
> 2. Is this something that should be checked before using the tub?
> ...


Sounds like a re-pipe of the swing check to me.....to meet code you need to addd an eyewash and a dipper well faucet.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

brett8838 said:


> 2. Is This Something That Should Be Checked Before Using The Tub?
> .


*yup*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

Call a (qualified) plumber. If I need construction work, I'll call paw-in-law.


----------

